# houser_distressed thread? Inappropriate or Troll



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi I began to read a thread talking about revenge aginst OM by having an affair with OM's STBXW, and suddendly the thread disappeared, I have seen that moderators delete threads when are considered inappropriate for the forum (so planning infidelity must be considered as such).

I have to accept that the topic was extreme, so was deleted because the topic or because the user was a troll? he was also banned?


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

I replied in that thread, and i was also looking for it and wondered where it disappeared to.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

yes, I read his other posts and if we put his whole story together is kind of extreme, he is the OM's child result of her mother affair, and now he was a BS and was looking revenge by sleeping with OM's stbxw, so all together sound improbable but not impossible


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Maybe he thought better of it and deleted it himself?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I think deliberately seeking and soliciting ideas for planned revenge is a violation of the policy here. Not to mention if stuff that's illegal is mentioned or suggested (even in fantasy) it can be used as evidence of plotting, premeditated crimes. I don't think this forum is meant to be used in that way. If someone asked for help in avoiding overwhelming thoughts of revenge, I think it would be different. Or asked for good reasons to avoid revenge, also different, or asked for examples of things people had done for revenge and then regretted, also acceptable. But straight out plotting and soliciting, it deserved to be deleted.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I think deliberately seeking and soliciting ideas for planned revenge is a violation of the policy here. Not to mention if stuff that's illegal is mentioned or suggested (even in fantasy) it can be used as evidence of plotting, premeditated crimes. I don't think this forum is meant to be used in that way. If someone asked for help in avoiding overwhelming thoughts of revenge, I think it would be different. Or asked for good reasons to avoid revenge, also different, or asked for examples of things people had done for revenge and then regretted, also acceptable. But straight out plotting and soliciting, it deserved to be deleted.


agree with you, but I have seen that moderators are kind of fickle in this matter (maybe a better Word will be subjetives), for example is true that the Topic was extreme, but the facts were what was happening not what he was ploting, he was going to divorce, OMW was already divorcing, and he just said how OMW proposed the RA, the name of the thread and how he was talking may have seen harsh, but is not different as how other users like "the flood" and "missthelove2013" were proposed the same by theirs OMWs.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Maybe he thought better of it and deleted it himself?


I don't think so, I just checked his user and was banned, maybe as HNU suggests he was banned a deleted because the way he was depicting the thread also seems as he was aking ofr ideas for revenge, just as when Rookie7 was banned for writing he was going to bash OM


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

If his story was true I hope he opens an account in Love shack, I would like to know how things turns in the end (I know kind of morbid)


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

To me the story just seemed a bit made up. Personally I didn't think it was real. Always skeptical when the poster drops little crumbs here and there. Feels like it's being made up as it goes along. Like when he said he was the product of a ONS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

is there a way to found it?, I mean is there a supporter or moderator that can facilate that kind of information? (I mean asking if he was a troll or not)


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I was told by someone on this forum that when you post a thread, it should be in question form.

Example. My wife cheated. I know the OM. Talked to OM's wife and thought of having a revenge affair. If you had the chance at a revenge affair would you do it?. 

Your asking for advice on the subject. Now it's a whole new ball game if the topic is way out of bounds and then it would be taken down. Any how try it that way or and I don't know the answer to this but can you get a hold of the mods and ask them?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I deleted it. In all likelihood he was a troll. If not, the plan to **** the other man's wife while both are still married is repugnant. He should try Dear Penthouse as it would be a better target audience.


----------

